
Rust: The New LLVM - denisw
https://willcrichton.net/notes/rust-the-new-llvm/
======
HelloNurse
So the Rust compiler can be the basis of a compiler provided the language is
exactly like Rust and if complex changes for the benefit of reusing compiler
internals are implemented. Not exactly a value proposition.

> A lot of ideas we take for granted in our programming languages like loops,
> closures, and enums (sum types), have to be re-implemented every time a new
> language compiles to LLVM

If you don't want to implement the low-level building blocks of your
programming language, why don't you just generate Rust code instead of
attempting to write a compiler?

------
papaf
This is a cunning plan. If someone writes a language that targets Rust instead
of LLVM there will a language that compiles slower than Rust.

